
SPIDR Today – News aggregator - clustr
http://spidr.today/
======
DyslexicAtheist
I've been looking for a google news replacement and this looks really
promising. It would be useful to have a little bit more info/transparency on
where the data is sourced from and how it's ranked. Also many terms don't
yield results (e.g. searching for terms like Linux, Google, AI or very common
terms returns nothing when there are obviously a lot of news every day).

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
nitpicking, but switching off images gives a lot of errors in the browser
console due to invalid html:

    
    
      XML Parsing Error: mismatched tag. Expected: </img>.
      Location: http://spidr.today/c/d739b08923d798d62c2e5fe8ff17a76d

